# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  TIME to VOTE:  Sept/Oct '19 Lite Challenge: Map a volcano

## Bogie

Sept/Oct '19 Lite Challenge: Map a volcano
This month's Challenge was to create a map that featured a volcano
We have 11 entries for you to vote on.
Check out the Thumbnails of all these entries, but don't forget to click on each one so you can see them at full size.
CLICK HERE for Challenge Thumbnails & Large maps

Be Sure to Check The Full Size Maps, don't just look at the thumbnails.

We have an amazing selection of 11 entries and you can vote for as many or as few as you like.
The voting is always hard because we have a lot of great maps here.

The voting will last for 3 days and the winner will receive a shiny silver compass!

Regardless of who you vote for, please don't forget to REP everyone you feel deserves it.

----------


## Kellerica

Lots of nice entries, but one clear favorite for me! Nice work, everyone.

----------


## DrWho42

great work everyone! all-in-all peak content folks~

----------


## Pomb

Agreed, great job everyone! Good luck in the voting.

----------


## damonjynx

Well, this was certainly an eruption of talent. Well done to you all but as is my wont, I chose the three that most appealed. Pomb's because it is simply a pleasure to look at, Bogie's for his Ring of Fire - mine's felt like that at times (particularly after a good curry!) and finally Kisachick's because it looks like a volcano!

----------


## Bogie

Congratulations Pomb!!  Great map!  

A lot of wonderful maps here, Thanks Everyone!!

Check out the new challenge,,, Bookmarks!

----------


## Falconius

Congrats Pomb!  Well done.

----------


## Levtrona

Congrats Pomb. Great map.

----------


## Pomb

Oh how wonderful! Thank you everyone, it was a good fun challenge, thank you very much for voting to get me my first award. 
Celebrate with me by having some cake! (I'm baking lemon cake)  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Congratulations, Pomb!

----------


## ChickPea

Congrats, Pomb! 

Some lovely work this month.

----------


## delgondahntelius

Great work Pomb!!

----------

